# New Years 2008 Party and Pics



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a place to post your pics from your New Years parties.

What are you guys doing for New Years tomorrow?

We are having a little party with a few friends.

Food:

Cheese Fondue
Meat Fondue with Beef, Shrimp wrapped in Bacon, Pork and Chicken.
Home Made Salsa with Chips
Different Chips and snacks.

Drinks:
Beer
Vodka
Tequila
Jamisons Whiskey
10 Year Old Bushmills Whiskey
Coke
Fanta

Entertainment:

Games
Kareoke
Fireworks and Rockets

After Party Recovery:

Sleep
Water and Asperin


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmm, after reading that, I think I need to purchase a ticket to Germany!  

Just a nice evening with some friends at home this year. Nothing too fancy as I am working a full day on New Year's eve.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah I have to work on New Years Eve until 1700. But that still gives me about 7 hours of party before Midnight.

Last year we went to Berlin for the really big party. There was over 1 million people there. It was a lot of fun but very hectic and stressful so this year we decided just to host some people over to our place.

Next year (yeah I know we are allready starting to plan next year! ) we are thinking of celebrating the New Years in Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2007)

No party at our house. Me and the Missus will be in bed by 2200. Oh....
to be young again !! Somebody... somebody please, drink one for me !

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll have a glass of Martinellis for you, Charles, that's the best I can do. Coming up on my 10 year, a source of pride, ya know.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool evan i respect that. Cheese i will drink one for you, keg that is


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

Grandfather wants to have the kids over. But wife wants to make it a family night.

So board games, a few beers and some music.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Matt sounds fun till 2400, after that we've got a keg or 3 with entertainers ( folk dancing) you are more than welcome8)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm just having some friends over and I will probably cook up a BBQ. Heaps of alcohol and games to play.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2007)

Tri-Tips and plenty of good hot German potato salad and hanging out reviving really old memories with friends ... yuk how boring 

 be safe all you losers


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks erich you too


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

Just me and my pre-wife having a toast (mine will be scotch - maybe the 3rd drink I've had this year - and hers will be some concoction.) Then watch the dog go crazy at midnight.


----------



## Haztoys (Dec 30, 2007)

Staying at home.. ..Do to the Cops in this little town are Nazis... ...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, my boys are goin' out partying till God knows when. So it will be just the wife, myself and my daughter watching the "Twilight Zone" marathon.

I'll be drinkin' *Jack Daniels* (Gentleman, Green Label and Single Barrel).

Everybody stay safe out there and have fun.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

Is this the "Breaking News" thread?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2007)

ccheese said:


> No party at our house. Me and the Missus will be in bed by 2200. Oh....
> to be young again !! Somebody... somebody please, drink one for me !
> 
> Charles



I have some nice beers to drink at 12, so I'll drink one extra just for you, Charles 
This time we'll stay at home, the three of us. Robin will be asleep at 12, unless the fireworks wake him up.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm celebratin 2nd anniversary with my girlfriend.
As for the drinks - beer, cocktails but least but not last *Champagne*!
We'll eat some apetizers (salmon breadies, mmm)
In about an hour, we're heading to one bar, that we resrved for our group. About 30 friends should arrive. We have visits from all over - Germany, Austria, France, Poland, USA...
And for 12.00, we're gonna see the fireworks, of course!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Is this the "Breaking News" thread?



Good point Njaco. I put the JD girls where they belong.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

I was just crackin a joke, TO. Put them anywherre we can see them!!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I'll have a glass of Martinellis for you, Charles, that's the best I can do. Coming up on my 10 year, a source of pride, ya know.



I know all about that pride. I'm coming up on 36 years in March. Hey man....
One day at a time.....

Oh.... Thanks, Marcel....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Years from Germany! 

Its been 2008 now for 50 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Cheater...!  Happy New Year my friend, all the very best to all of you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2007)

No pics posted yet......


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Chris, to you and your wife. Have a strong cup of coffee in the morning for me.


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2007)

yes post pics Chris........... ah on second thought don't. see ya in the morn


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> So it will be just the wife, myself and my daughter watching the "Twilight Zone" marathon.



I've been watching that. I just saw the one about the tank that went back to Custer's last stand.

IMO, the best one ever was when Burgess Meridith want's to do nothing but read. He ends up being the last person on earth, is at a library, and he breaks his glasses!! Classic.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

That is by far the best. Followed closely by William Shatner on the DC-6 flight with the gremlin. Brilliant.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Naw, the old lady who finds a spaceship in the attic. Golden TV!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

?? I don't think I've seen that one!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Is anybody having a party other that Adler ? Most of the guys up here at 2310 can't be at a party, they gotta be flying solo.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

I've had 4 hours sleep in the past 30 odd hours. Feeling pretty fresh.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Naw, the old lady who finds a spaceship in the attic. Golden TV!



As soon as I read "Twilight Zone Marathon" visions of that old lady flashed thru my two brain cells. I agree with Chris, that episode is the best. I won't give away the ending in case it comes on later but if I remember right she lives in a two room shack in the middle of the desert and the spaceship crashed thru the roof in her bedroom while she was in the kitchen/dinette/living room.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 1, 2008)

It just turned midnight here in Minnesota so to all my friends and fellow aircraft lovers I wish you all a very happy,prosperous and peaceful 2008.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Fellas!!!!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year. We ran in the new year with a crying fest from the little one. It was pretty fun...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry I did not post any pics last night. I only logged on long eneogh to wish everyone a Happy New Year and then we partied till almost 5 in the morning.

Here are some pics. Yeah I was drunk....

Different drinks and chips on the counter.






Me and my wife.





Fondue and Beer





Me covered in confetti and stuff.





And the Field Goal is Good!





Rocking out!










Me and some friends at Midnight outside getting ready to shoot off some fireworks.





Me and my wife.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

Good pic's, Chris. What ? No dancing girls ? Sheesh .... what a drag !
Happy New Year, my friend....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice Adler! Man, fondue and beer. If I'm good this year, can I have an invitation to next years party?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Good pic's, Chris. What ? No dancing girls ? Sheesh .... what a drag !
> Happy New Year, my friend....
> 
> Charles



There were some girls dancing. I just dont have pics of everything. Hopefully after some other people give me there pics I will have some more.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like fun, Adler. Love the pointy hat.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2008)

what the F is that hair doing Chris ?? that ain't no military cut bud 

geez you and Dan are trying to compete with the Ol hippie in the Sphere here ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

I demand a crew cut!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

I am no longer in the military damn it!!! 



I deserve to bang my head at some Metal Concerts for the first time in 8 years!



Now I just to have to work on my new years resolution. Going to the gym every day.

My one full year of "I AM A CIVILIAN NOW AND I DESERVE A YEAR OF BEING LAZY" is over.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't give a f**k.....CREW CUT....DAMN IT!!  No excuses  "My one full year of "I AM A CIVILIAN NOW AND I DESERVE A YEAR OF BEING LAZY" is over. " Just one year? Are you sure that it isn't 20+ years of being lazy?  Good Luck mate and all that!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)

nice pics adler, looks like you had a blast


----------



## seesul (Jan 2, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> There were some girls dancing. I just dont have pics of everything. Hopefully after some other people give me there pics I will have some more.



Maybe is it better so, without the pics of the dancing girls 
Sometimes there are some pics I wish to erase from my mind .The problem is I can´t erase them from the PCs of my friends   

Thanks for the pics Chris. Also I couldn´t recognize you with that hair


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say Happy New Year to everyone. I spent the night in the pub, and got quite drunk ... just a little bit... 

Chris the hair is growing nicely I see. Hope I can make it over there this year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys better make it over, especially with Les and his ball and chain coming.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2008)

Why I gotta be a "ball and chain"?? (grammerical faux pas intended)


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 2, 2008)

It was drunk out on New Years they have an annual outdoor concert next to the Falls and usually a couple of older canadian Bands and some one else this years bands were Loverboy and Honeymoon Suite but the best was Dennis Deyoung from Styx who did all there big hits there was 150000 people not bad we only have a population of 80000. Its televised over all Canada 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjc0ZPNt9sA_


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2008)

Right ON..pb. I'm old enough to have wanted to see..well, Styx. lol. LES reaaaaalllyy loves Loverboy. You should see his parachute pants.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 2, 2008)

The kids loved it but its still a popular band we haven't changed to much with the music since 79 it's a classic rock area


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the sound of the lady in the background singing WAY off key. 


Parachute pants!!!! ha ha ha ha. Gee, was it Hammer Time!!!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Right ON..pb. I'm old enough to have wanted to see..well, Styx. lol. LES reaaaaalllyy loves Loverboy. You should see his parachute pants.


So he DOES wear pants?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Roboto... 

I always said that James Young and Tommy Shaw were the rough talent in that awesome band. Now Miss America. Or Snowblind. Suite Madame Blue. Those are classic Styx tunes.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0CrSAInxLo_


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 2, 2008)

roboto , babe , best of times he did them all i think they were always a pretty good band along with Kansas. I didn't want to go but was dragged had no idea who deyoung was and hence pleasantly surprised


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2008)

WHOO HOO! Kansas!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kansas? then check out Mindwalk. These guys are awesome. Ages 11, 13 and 15. Remember there was 5 guys in Kansas! You'll read about these guys in the future.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijl9ZGB2RLQ_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

The English Beat still rules, Madness is not far behind, Kansas HAH!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Why I gotta be a "ball and chain"?? (grammerical faux pas intended)



Ah its only a joke. It sounded good at the time...


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2008)

Right on, Matt. <p> I love Madness and the Kinks <p> and I knowest, Chris..I was just givin you a wee bit of shite.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics Chris


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotta love the hair just kiddin chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I do love it...


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, more power to you. Grow it down to your behind if you want! I can't let mine go that long. Matter of fact I went for my quarterly trim today. Too many years in Parochial schools and the Navy I guess. It gets so far over my ears and it looks like an awning. I'm Doomed!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2008)

ok..SO I have gotten my spanking for the Loverboy/parachute pants comments from Les. 

It was SOOO worth it!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

LMAO pray for big winds lesbride lol


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Get rid of your long hair, Adler.


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow..Matt, that sounded like an order..?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nope. Just a compelling statement. Long hair is not becoming on someone older than about 25. Adler's becoming an old man. Besides, I can't imagine him and his long hair in his nude spaaing that he does.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt there is nothing wrong with a man with long hair even if he is over 25. Just because you are not open minded does not mean it is a bad thing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Matt????

Fu*k u and ur long haired/over 25 comment.... My hair makes Adlers look like a crew cut...

U still aint posted a pic of urself Matt, and Im sure the reason behind it is that ur a bald fat fu*k....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey Matt????
> 
> Fu*k u and ur long haired/over 25 comment.... My hair makes Adlers look like a crew cut...
> 
> U still aint posted a pic of urself Matt, and Im sure the reason behind it is that ur a bald fat fu*k....





Agreed I bet he is jealous because he can not grow any hair.


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2008)

I am going to be kooth and not make a disparaging remark against Matt though he deserves it about long hair, you maggot !..........see I was rather kooth wans't I ?  my hair is long for a reason


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2008)

OK..Matt..but I have two words for the other side of the arguement..Sean Connery. HAVE you seen that man with long hair??? WOOF! *fans self* nuff said.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> It was drunk out on New Years they have an annual outdoor concert next to the Falls and usually a couple of older canadian Bands and some one else this years bands were Loverboy and Honeymoon Suite but the best was Dennis Deyoung from Styx who did all there big hits there was 150000 people not bad we only have a population of 80000. Its televised over all Canada
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjc0ZPNt9sA_




Wow, Honeymoon Suite?! I didn't even realize they were still around. I have a couple of theirs on CD. James Young wrote some great rockers, like Miss America. Have you heard his solo album? Dennis Deyoung has some good solo stuff. His version of Fire has an amazing guitar solo. Tommy Shaw was always one of my early guitar gods. His work with Damn Yankees and Shaw/Blades was excellent.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys. Les, I would love to post my pic, but I have an image to maintain, dontcha know. It is certainly understandable that you all seek my visage. However, imagination is the seed to prolonging sexual achievement. If I posted my pic, I would only be denying all of you one of life's most precious gifts of an extended orgasm.


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2008)

NUH-UH!!! @ Matt. Ure just CHICKEN!! *bwock, bwock*


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

P U S S Y.......


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2008)

:O Gauntlet??


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks more like a codpiece to me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys. Les, I would love to post my pic, but I have an image to maintain, dontcha know. It is certainly understandable that you all seek my visage. However, imagination is the seed to prolonging sexual achievement. If I posted my pic, I would only be denying all of you one of life's most precious gifts of an extended orgasm.




Just raise your right hand and say "I Matt am a big *****."


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

I will not corrupt the Boy Scouts oath.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Did not think of pictures, only thought that went through my head was if my beer was cold or not and how far I am with the beer I have in my hand.


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Looks more like a codpiece to me.



*slaps Matt with a herring*


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2008)

thats one p' off p*ssy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can you imagine.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Me no have no kitty.

hate to be the owner of that kitty.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate cats.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

I like one type of cat, a Lion.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

I like one type of cat.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Dam mate you gave away what I had for lunch, now everyone will be waiting there this afternoon.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

So.... you like the thighs?


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

No, I am not a pet type of person, it is just to much for me when they die.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

I like cats, but I don't think I could eat a whole one.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I will not corrupt the Boy Scouts oath.



well in your case, are you a boy scout or a brwnie? les'sbride put me up to this


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope, Matt aint either... There was this short-lived experiment that Matt took part in... The Boy Scouts were getting some bad press over the whole Scout Leaders abusing young boys thing, that several of these "Loving" men went and started their own Troops....

It was called the P U S S I E S...

They wore Pink neck scarfs and their rank badges were Holly Hobbie figurines.... Their hats were berets and had an insignia flash of Liberace on them.... The young P U S S I E S were a sight to see...

Matt, I salute u for taking such a strong stand on ur Moral Issues, even though u were only 14 at the time.....

Question for u though, does ur ass still hurt???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Nope, Matt aint either... There was this short-lived experiment that Matt took part in... The Boy Scouts were getting some bad press over the whole Scout Leaders abusing young boys thing, that several of these "Loving" men went and started their own Troops....
> 
> It was called the P U S S I E S...
> 
> ...


----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> They wore Pink neck scarfs and their rank badges were Holly Hobbie figurines.... Their hats were berets and had an insignia flash of Liberace on them.... The young P U S S I E S were a sight to see...
> 
> 
> 
> Question for u though, does ur ass still hurt???



WAIT one gawdburned minute here...MATT, I didn't know you were French Military. intreeeesting, werry intreeeesting....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

OH boy she said french....(ducks for cover)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

A man with long hair is calling me a *****. What has the world come to.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 6, 2008)

A few days late but here's some pics so that Adler's not the only one with photos on here from New Years..
First are of my wife Dawn and I on the Metro heading out for the evening.

Next are the first drinks of the evening

The wife out on the Dance floor

Toasting 2008 with a drink.

Last photo is after the round of New Years kisses...it took me almost two days to getthe last of the lipstick off my face.
We had a good time and I spent New years Day the best way..sleeping until almost 7pm.
I hope everyone is being well treated by 2008!
Art in DC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics man.


----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2008)

yup, COTA..looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cota whereabouts do you live in the district? Or are you outside in VA or MD?


----------



## Henk (Jan 6, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Nope, Matt aint either... There was this short-lived experiment that Matt took part in... The Boy Scouts were getting some bad press over the whole Scout Leaders abusing young boys thing, that several of these "Loving" men went and started their own Troops....
> 
> It was called the P U S S I E S...
> 
> ...



Phew, Les you must wright a book with all of the stuff you have ever said, it will be a best seller and people would love to insult people with them.

Where do you get all of this from?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

I just roll with it man, it comes natural.... And in Matts case, its au naturaal....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

au naturaal, huh. Only in your dreams.

au naturel - definition of au naturel by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Henk (Jan 6, 2008)

Les, isnt it hard to wash your long hair and does it not drive you mad?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

More slurping noises.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

No Henk it is not hard to wash, and it only drives me mad when the wind is blowing....

Thats what hair bands are for....

And that slurping sound is actually a recording of ur first P ussy Troop meeting Matt...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely pic. And hanging around playgrounds.

This is a tough site to be anonymous.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

Hangin around playgrounds???? I play on em man, they're loads of fun, especially when u got a 5 and 7 year old tellin u to kill the Pirates comin aboard....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute kids! Now that is what life's about. Stability and an adult to admire. Keep takin' 'em fishing, Les. You know I'm bull$hitting you.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

Way to go Dan, you get to play with little ones again while missing the sleepless nights and diapers. Good timing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

Hell yea Eric.... And theyre both good kids....

My brother just had a new baby boy on Dec 21st and all he does is bitch about the 12-4 am duty, or doody if u will.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

hehe, I know it all too well. My daughter is working on her 2 year molars right now, so it's real fun...


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Cota whereabouts do you live in the district? Or are you outside in VA or MD?



We live on Connecticut Ave in DC itself between the Univeristy of DC and Chevy Chase Circle. We got in a few years ago when th rent had very briefly slumped and now we are locked in with rent control, otherwise I wouldn't have the cash to even walk down the street here. Finding a affordible place to live where I don't have to worry about the wife walking down the street has been one of the biggest blessings we've shared together. We both work in Bethesda, MD so it's either 3 metro stops or 15-30 minutes driving, depending on traffic. Just around the coner by DC commuting standards.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Heck yes it is. Over the last 18 years, I've spent about 2-2.5months a year visiting DC for work related activities. I usually stay up around Thomas Circle for the exact reasons you relate. Kinda rough around 2nd St SW.


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

They are awesome..though i'm probably biased.


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Cute kids! Now that is what life's about. Stability and an adult to admire. Keep takin' 'em fishing, Les. You know I'm bull$hitting you.



I should have quoted BEFORE posting..sorry, my bad.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was wondering where that came from


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

Henk said:


> Les, isnt it hard to wash your long hair and does it not drive you mad?



Why would it be.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Short arms.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwarf arms maybe, but with me bein 6'6", i dont think I have that problem...


----------



## Henk (Jan 7, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why would it be.



I do not know that is why I am asking Adler, never tried my hair long, it starts to drive me mad if they get to long.


----------

